# "Black as Night" for a dunalino?



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a supplement to help my dunalino colt's coat. His sire is very dark, almost has black legs when his coat is in good condition.
> I've heard of people using Black as Night for their palomino's coat to help darken it up.
> Have you ever used it? Or if you use a different supplement for your horses coat, what is it?


Why alter the coat whats wrong with how it is now?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> Why alter the coat whats wrong with how it is now?


Sunbleach I guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Wouldn't do anything for a dunalino as there is no black to affect. Black as Knight is designed to help blacks and bays not palominos/dunalinos. You can get just as good an effect as the black as knight by making sure your horse has a balanced diet and is getting all of the minerals, etc., that it needs.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

What is the "black as night"? Is it a supplement, or a dye?
My black horse is not very black right now. She fades when I leave her out.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Once the bleaching is done there's not much to help it. Wait for a new coat to come in, stall during day, pasture at nighttime. The makers of black as night make one for paliminos also that may help. You'll have to start before the spring shed though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

By the way, my black mare is brown right now, but she's happy that way, so I don't worry about it. Praise god for a sorrel, sun just makes them prettier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My mare is brown now as well. Like you said, she is happy. If I were showing right now I'd worry more about it.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Deffinately sunbleach lol. He looked just like his daddy last year..now he just looks..blarg.

I do not have the ability to stall during the day. It gets about 110 here everyday, and no matter how many fans and misters I would put up it doesn't help dry *** heat haha.

One of my friends actually mentioned sunflower seed oil. She showed me pictures of before and after on her horses, and it was amazing. Her bay went from a dull lighter brown to a dark dark rich bay. Think I might try that, before I even try black and knight.


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

The same company that makes that product for the blacks also makes a product for palominos too. Just dont remember what its called.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen it, but somebody told me the black as knight works better..


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

If his coat is already bleached, you will have to accept that he will be that colour until his next shed.

How old is this colt? I am hesitant to start filling a young horse up with supplements for something so trivial as coat colour. The old saying "a good horse is never a bad colour" doesn't just refer to not judging a horse only on it's colour. It also is because a healthy horse on a well balanced diet is usually going to be a good example of it's colour. Rather than supplement him, balance his diet first. If you are worried about him bleaching, either rug him or turn him out during the night and keep him in during the day. 

It's just like people - multivitamins should never take the place of a balanced diet. Why should they in your horse?


----------



## GoldenDreamHorses (Jul 22, 2011)

*Horse colors*

It is too hot in the summer to stall a horse or to put rugs on, sun sheets tear up easy and are expensive. I have a palomino, buckskin, bays, and I feed Sun flower seeds in their oats once a day, this will produce a wonderful shine to their coat, helps strength the hooves, and will also also add some good fat to the diet. I like the seeds better than the oil as it is too messy for me. I also started with the "black as Knight" this spring to my palomino, and WOW what a golden color he is this year, everyone that stops in notice what great color he has this year compared to the sun bleach pale he has been before. He is total turn outside, My friend also uses this product for her black horse, he is somewhat better but still has some red tones in his coat.


----------

